# ما هو سبب تخرب ألواح الصابون الصلب bar soap



## chemnoor (18 يوليو 2013)

بعد تصينع الصابون الصلب مثل فا أو صابون الغار يمكن أن يحدث بعد وقت تغير في لون الصابون اصفرار وتغير في الرائحة 
يحدث هذا التغير إذا كانت الرطوبة عالية أو كان الصابون مغلف بإحكام بالنايلون 

يتم عادة التخلص من هذا التخرب بإضافة مانع أكسدة مثل الـ ب اتش ت

السؤوال كيف يفيد تعريض الصابون للهواء في منع أكسدة الصابون


----------

